# Calci sand for leopard geckos, someone?



## nessa76 (Aug 8, 2011)

Theres so much contradicting info about calci-sand over the internet that i don't know what to believe now, i've ordered some because it says its uses are for leo geckos on the pet shop sites, but now i'm getting really worried :gasp: Can anyone tell me the facts about this kind of substrate and weather its 100% safe or not, and if not what else could i use? It were saying it can cause death


----------



## nessa76 (Aug 8, 2011)

I forgot to mention, i don't fancy using news paper lol


----------



## Heeb (Jul 31, 2010)

It's not safe at all. It can cause impaction which can be fatal for your Leo. If you really want to use sand children's play sand is better as it is more fine. Other than that try kitchen roll vinyl flooring or slate.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2011)

No substrate is 100% safe imo, its just down to personal preference, but the calci sand they can develop a taste for it and then eat it which will cause impactation


----------



## GeckoRat (Jul 14, 2011)

I agree with Jaggers in its personal choice 
I used calci sand for the first 3 weeks as it came with the set up but I decided as soon as I found some stone looking vinyl tiles I would change to them 
mainly coz I didn't want to chance impaction and its easier to clean too 

thats my reason


----------



## Cockys Royals (Jun 28, 2008)

I use calci sand & mixture of play sand with my Uromastyx & female bearded dragon there is nothing unsafe about it, calci sand has calcium in it hence calci. Play sand shouldnt be used for any lizard under the age of approx 4 - 5 months, dependant on which lizard you are using will vary on what substrate you choose.
If I had any thought that calci sand was dangerous to my lizards I would never use it. I used to own geckos & they had similar set up with sand & calci sand. What people have to remember about the internet, some of these sites are written by children, others by people who know nothing about the animals, and some by people who do have the animals, what people have to work out is, who actually knows what theyre doing & do they have experience with said animal.

Have fun lol


----------



## Dixi1801 (Apr 26, 2011)

nessa76 said:


> Theres so much contradicting info about calci-sand over the internet that i don't know what to believe now, i've ordered some because it says its uses are for leo geckos on the pet shop sites, but now i'm getting really worried :gasp: Can anyone tell me the facts about this kind of substrate and weather its 100% safe or not, and if not what else could i use? It were saying it can cause death


I had the same problem, I went into pets at home when I got my Beardie, bought 2 bags and was told it wasn't safe! So I went to argos... 2 bags of sand for £6! Looks loads better too  

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Cockys Royals (Jun 28, 2008)

You can get 2 bags of play sand from Tesco at the moment for £3.00 now thats a bargain I got 4 bags yesterday that will do me for a good few months


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

Simple answer no.


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

Please please please do not tell other new owners this is the substrate to use when you don't seem to know yourself. -face palm- If you don't know something don't pretend you do, it could lead to the death of an animal. 

As for using it. No way. 
1. It clumps when wet. The inside of a gecko is wet. 
2. It is not digestable. 
3. It contains calcium. If you don't provide enough the gecko may eat it. 
4. People say they want to use it because it is 'natural'. In the wild leopard geckos live on sun baked ground NOT sand, with a lot of rocks.


----------



## Morwin Nerdbane (Apr 24, 2011)

As above ^ 

It is literally the worst choice you can make on 'recomended' substrates.

Also, got to agree with spider call again with not offering advice on subjects you know nothing about. Lots of new owners and beginners use this forum for advice and help and offering potentially dangerous information seems like a lot to sit on a conscience.


----------



## CristinaReptile (Feb 6, 2021)

Calcium sand is very unsafe for leopard geckos. 

The added calcium promotes leos to consume it as they self-regulate their calcium to some extent. It poses a higher risk than impaction, there’s just really no need to use it when there’s so many better options out there. If you want a loose substrate look into the following:


Arcadia Earth Mix Arid
70% Organic top soil mixed with 30% Play sand
70% Reptisoil mixed with 30% Play sand
Biodude’s Terra Sahara (I’ve heard this is good)


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Another ancient thread dug up!🤨


----------

